# Motorschutzschalter für 2 Lüfter möglich



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

möchte einen Schaltschrank mit einem Häwa Wärmetauscher 1150
ausrüsten. Nun hat dieser Wärmetauscher 2 Lüfter 230V/AC und ich möchte ungern für diese 2 Lüfter 2 Motorschutzschalter verwenden. Könnte ich auch die Lüfter über einen Motorschutzschalter laufen lassen oder vielleicht nur einem Sicherungsautomat?

Danke schonmal für eure Anworten
Gruß


----------



## da_kine (19 Februar 2008)

Also ich würd das ganze mit 2 Sicherungsautomaten mache. Denn wenn der eine ausfällt, arbeitet der zweite trotzdem weiter.


MFG

Markus


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Februar 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Der Wärmetauscher funktioniert eh nur wenn beide Lüfter laufen.
Deshalb reicht doch ein Automat oder?


----------



## Dagobert (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ein Sicherungsautomat ist in der Regel dazu da LEITUNGEN zu schützen.
Einen Motorschutz (zum Beispiel gegen mechanische Überlast) erreicht man
mit einem entsprechend dimensionierten Motorschutzschalter, nicht mit einem Sicherungsautomaten.
Für 2 Motoren braucht man IMMER 2 Schutzelemente wenn man es richtig machen will.

Gruß


----------



## OHGN (19 Februar 2008)

Wobei, da es sich ja hier um 2 1-phasige Motoren handelt, auch ein Motorschutzschalter reichen würde:
Anschluss MSS 1-2: Motor 1
Anschluss MSS 3-4: Motor 2
Anschluss MSS 5-6: freilassen


----------



## volker (19 Februar 2008)

sehe ich aber nicht so. 
lassen wir mal den kurzschluss ausse acht.

der mss löst thermisch aus und zwar dann, wenn einer der beiden motore den thermoteil genügend erhitzt. was passiert, wenn ein motor kaput geht und dort kein strom mehr fliesst? der mss löst nicht aus. geht nun motor 2 in überlasst, dauert es länger bis er auslöst, da ja der strom vom motor 1 fehlt.
wenn man es korrekt macht, führt man einen 1phasenmotor über alle 3 kontakte des mss in reihe.


----------



## marlob (19 Februar 2008)

volker schrieb:


> sehe ich aber nicht so.
> lassen wir mal den kurzschluss ausse acht.
> 
> der mss löst thermisch aus und zwar dann, wenn einer der beiden motore den thermoteil genügend erhitzt. was passiert, wenn ein motor kaput geht und dort kein strom mehr fliesst? der mss löst nicht aus. geht nun motor 2 in überlasst, dauert es länger bis er auslöst, da ja der strom vom motor 1 fehlt.
> wenn man es korrekt macht, führt man einen 1phasenmotor über alle 3 kontakte des mss in reihe.


100% ACK
Niemals einen einphasigen Motor nur an einem Anschluss eines Motorschutzschalters anschliessen. Immer in Serie an allen drei Kontakten, wie Volker schon sagte


----------



## OHGN (19 Februar 2008)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> der mss löst thermisch aus und zwar dann, wenn einer der beiden motore den thermoteil genügend erhitzt. was passiert, wenn ein motor kaput geht und dort kein strom mehr fliesst? der mss löst nicht aus. geht nun motor 2 in überlasst, dauert es länger bis er auslöst, da ja der strom vom motor 1 fehlt.


 

Wenn ich den Motorschutzschalter auf den Nennstrom *eines* Motors dimensioniere, so wird der erste Motor über das Bimetall 1 abgesichert, der zweite Motor über das Bimetall 2.
Es spielt dann also für die Auslösecharakteristik keine Rolle, ob ein Motor nicht angeschlossen, durchgebrannt oder aus was weis ich für Gründen keinen Strom mehr zieht.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

danke für euer reges Interesse. hatte paralell
zu diesem Beitrag hier auch eine Anfrage 
beim Hersteller des Wärmetauschers gestellt.
Die sagen ich kann den WT über einen normalen Automat absichern.

Gruß NSN


----------



## Dagobert (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum,

@OHGN: Es ist aber dann keine Zuordnung mehr gegeben MSS->Motor 1 oder Motor 2. 
Mit anderen Worten: Bei ausgelöstem Motorschutzschalter ist nicht klar, welcher Motor denn nun in Überlast gegangen ist.

Ich würde eine solche Installation in jedem Fall als nicht den Regeln der Technik entsprechend einstufen....

Gruß


----------



## OHGN (19 Februar 2008)

Dagobert schrieb:


> @OHGN: Es ist aber dann keine Zuordnung mehr gegeben MSS->Motor 1 oder Motor 2.
> Mit anderen Worten: Bei ausgelöstem Motorschutzschalter ist nicht klar, welcher Motor denn nun in Überlast gegangen ist.


Ja, das ist der Nachteil daran, aber bei kleinen überschaubaren Anlagen muss es unter Umständen ja nicht so wichtig sein den defekten Lüftermotor auf Anhieb zuordnen zu können, zumal dann nicht, wenn die Anlage ohnehin nur mit beiden Lüftern funktionsfähig ist.
Aber eigentlich ging es mir darum, dass man durchaus mit einem Motorschutzschalter zwei Wechselstrommotoren zuverlässig gegen Überlast schützen kann.


----------



## marlob (19 Februar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wobei, da es sich ja hier um 2 1-phasige Motoren handelt, auch ein Motorschutzschalter reichen würde:
> Anschluss MSS 1-2: Motor 1
> Anschluss MSS 3-4: Motor 2
> Anschluss MSS 5-6: freilassen



Hier mal eine Info dazu aus Wikipedia. Die selbe Info habe ich auch telefonisch von Moeller erhalten


> …
> Wird ein dreipoliger Überlastschutz für Einphasenmotoren benutzt, so müssen die drei Strompfade in Reihe geschalten werden. Bei der Verwendung nur eines Strompfades würden viele Schalter verfrüht abschalten, weil sie oft auch die gleichmäßige Belastung oder Spannung der drei Phasen überwachen. Ob diese Schaltung mit elektronischen Motorschutzschaltern zulässig ist, muss im Einzelfall aus den Produktdatenblättern des jeweiligen Herstellers entnommen werden.
> …


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2008)

Anschluss MSS 1-2: Motor 1
Anschluss MSS 3-4: Motor 2
Anschluss MSS 5-6: N-Leiter von Motor 2


----------



## marlob (19 Februar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Anschluss MSS 1-2: Motor 1
> Anschluss MSS 3-4: Motor 2
> Anschluss MSS 5-6: N-Leiter von Motor 2



Selbst wenn das eine theoretische Lösung wäre, will ich doch noch mal den Dagobert zitieren



Dagobert schrieb:


> …
> Ich würde eine solche Installation in jedem Fall als nicht den Regeln der Technik entsprechend einstufen....
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2008)

na Gott sei Dank sind ja im vorliegenden Fall die Lüfter durch ihre Impedanz geschützt ...

Und ob die billigen MSS im 100W-Bereich die Gleichmäßigkeit der Phasenbelastung prüfen, wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2008)

Bei im Prinzip jeden Antrieb unter 0,18 - evtl. 0,37kW (meine Erfahrung) ist ein Motorschutz ohnehin fürn Arsch, das Stichwort wurde schon genannt Impedanz, in dem Fall vor allem Leitungswiderstand.
Ich hatte schon genügend Fälle wo der Motor mechanisch blockiert war, aber der Motorschutzschalter trotzdem
nicht ausgelöst hat.

Ab gesehen davon wen interessiert beim Bauteil Schaltschrankwärmetauscher,
ob nun der eine oder der andere Motor verreckt ist.

Ihr seit ja noch schlimmer als die Typen mit denen ich mich im Moment in den UAE rumstreite.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

